# Rig trip 4/8-4/9



## richfish68 (Dec 12, 2015)

Well another rig trip in the books for us. Much better conditions than the last couple of times. Rolled the dice and headed for the DS Discoverer clear leader as it seems to be the ship in the area for the longest amount of time. I guess you could say it paid off. We got one nice 70 lb yft early in the night but not much after that. Around midnight moved to the nearby Blind faith with no better luck. Finally finished out the night and morning at the more popular Deepwater proteus but still no more yft. Not exactly sure why the bite has been soo tough as of lately.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice fish. What did you get it on? Were you finding black fin?


----------



## richfish68 (Dec 12, 2015)

Caught on chunks. Yes bft where everywhere.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

The full moon we don't go anymore if that moons even close! Trust me we were itching to get out but once we new about moon settled for a grouper trip! Nice yellowfin!


----------

